# Losing the use of his back legs



## Mishy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi there all,
I have my beautiful Zolti, 13 years old next month. Apart from a congenital heart defect which is treated with drugs he has been amazingly fit and healthy. A couple of months ago, if not a bit more, he seemed to be suffering from a stiff back leg - couldn't put it down on the ground until I massaged it for a while. Some days were fine, others not. It then seemed to progress to the other back leg but only very occasionally. the vet said it was probably arthiritis, a sad consequence of old age for many of us!. We give him Cortaflex daily but I'm not sure how useful that is. Today all of a sudden it seems to have gt a lot worse and he's limping on his front right leg as well. We're seeing the vet in the morning but just wondered if any of you have experience of arthirits in older dogs or othr possible causes of the lack of mobility. Any suggestions very gratefully received.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I had a Golden Retriever who had it from 9 years old until she died at 19. We had her on half an Aspirin a day. But we were in the bush without great vets or vet access to other drugs. I would keep her as warm as possible to keep the joints moving and just see what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> I had a Golden Retriever who had it from 9 years old until she died at 19. We had her on half an Aspirin a day. But we were in the bush without great vets or vet access to other drugs. I would keep her as warm as possible to keep the joints moving and just see what the vet says tomorrow.


As long as the dog can stand to a certain degree, eat and wag his tail... all is OK.
Tony could not walk much in his old age.. so, I fashioned a sling that I threw over my shoulder and under his belly area and walked a little here and there... Also warm water bottle under sheet covering his dog bed.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've had a number of elderly dogs over the years, and that half an Aspirin really can help a lot!! Even with Willie boy, who is about six years old, I will give half an Aspirin if he sprains something or gets a mysterious limp. I have my Vet's approval on this. Also, as datacan suggested, warmth helps a lot. Mishy, my best wishes to you and Zolti... There's a special place in my heart for older dogs.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I know the boy is 13...but if this has come out of the blue I'd do a tick panel. Just to rule it out.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't anything about diseases (other than arthritis) that could cause this but I wouldn't just assume it is arthritis because your dog is 13. It's likely but not certain.


----------



## Mishy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi there all, thank you for your comments, always so good to hear from other Vizsla lovers. Just back from the vet. Turns out back leg and front leg problems are unconnected! He has an infection in one of his toes on the front leg (probably a thorn got in there) The vet has given him antibiotics for that plus three times daily salt water soak so hopefully that will clear up in a couple of days. Anti-inflammatories for the back legs - probably arthritis but could be sciatica. Back on Thursday for a review. I'll let you know what happens then. Thanks again, could have been so much worse.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to hear that these things sound like they are manageable!   Yes, please do keep us posted about Zolti.


----------

